# Can someone please help me!



## superkitty036 (15 Sep 2021)

I am trying to fix an etrike that has a bent Axle and three is no obvious identifying numbers or even a name on it.... thank you


----------



## raleighnut (15 Sep 2021)

superkitty036 said:


> I am trying to fix an etrike that has a bent Axle and three is no obvious identifying numbers or even a name on it.... thank you


Thats more of a mobility scooter than an e-trike


----------



## numbnuts (15 Sep 2021)

Hi do you have a local Blacksmith in your area, they could do it


----------



## superkitty036 (15 Sep 2021)

Not sure


----------



## superkitty036 (15 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Thats more of a mobility scooter than an e-trike


Are you serious?! Nah, can't be! A mobility scooter! You are too funny


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Thats more of a mobility scooter than an e-trike


With those,rear tyres, it's a drag mobility scooter

Other than speaking either with an engineering company to fabricate a new shaft. 

Have you tried using your photo to search the image on Google. I've been able in the recent past, to identify parts from searching the photo I took of it. Give it a go


----------



## MichaelW2 (15 Sep 2021)

Any ID marks or tags on any parts of the mobility scooter drivetrain .


----------



## raleighnut (15 Sep 2021)

superkitty036 said:


> Are you serious?! Nah, can't be! A mobility scooter! You are too funny


this is my e-trike


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (15 Sep 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> With those,rear tyres, it's a drag mobility scooter


Now we know where the spare wets from the Spa GP ended up!!


----------



## HMS_Dave (15 Sep 2021)

It looks like the bearing had seized and heated up the shaft just before the splines creating a weakness. I've not seen anything like that on Cycle Chat before. That motor is huge as well. If i had to guess, i would say it's come from the land of China and if that's the case, you wont get parts anyway.


----------



## HMS_Dave (15 Sep 2021)

Looks like my hunch is correct Chinese Trike


----------



## HMS_Dave (15 Sep 2021)

Final bit of digging on the internet for you tonight has yielded these Trike Axles

If you look at the related items you may end up finding an exact replacement axle. Sadly, you almost never get individual parts such as drive/half shafts for such items from China as they like to ship out entire assemblies due to manufacturing constraints and how cheaply they throw these things together.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Sep 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Looks like my hunch is correct Chinese Trike



I want one.

As said, typical Chinese (probably) junk, which is not to say it can't be made to function, and I rather admire anyone who wants to get something unusual functioning again.

I also doubt any spares will be available, so you are probably stuck with local fabrication.

It's got plenty of volts and watts, so may go quite well, albeit for not many miles on a charge.

No pedals or any pretence to them which puts it firmly in electric motorcycle territory.

Thus it will need registration and the driver will need insurance and a helmet.

Riding it illegally is an option if that's your bag, but it is so unusual and so obviously a motortrike I think it's inevitable you will get nicked sooner rather than later.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (16 Sep 2021)

I'm no help for finding the part, but before I went to any great effort to find it, I'd want to investigate what had caused it to bend like that in the first place in case it needs additional modification to reduce the chances of it happening again.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2021)

That's in no was a 'bicycle/tricycle' - it's an electric motorbike (45kmh) - better off asking on a motorbike forum.


----------



## cougie uk (16 Sep 2021)

Is this for the UK or the states ? No pedals. Can't be a bike.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Sep 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Looks like my hunch is correct Chinese Trike


45 kmh so an e motor bike


----------



## CXRAndy (16 Sep 2021)

By the look of the truck wheel it's in the USA


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Sep 2021)

Where are the pedals or as surmised is it a mobility scooter?


----------



## raleighnut (16 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Where are the pedals or as surmised is it a mobility scooter?


It is a souped up mobility scooter though.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Where are the pedals or as surmised is it a mobility scooter?



Not every electric bike/trike/quad without pedals is a mobility scooter.

The access on this one is not especially low, and you would expect a mobility scooter to have a platform seat with arm rests (to help prevent sideways falls) rather than a saddle.

Obviously, the user can use their purchase however they wish, but this trike would not make a good mobility scooter.


----------



## jowwy (17 Sep 2021)

joined the forum for help and has been trashed already.....wonder if he will return


----------



## numbnuts (17 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> joined the forum for help and has been trashed already.....wonder if he will return


Not by me


----------



## raleighnut (17 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> joined the forum for help and has been trashed already.....wonder if he will return


Doubt it


----------



## T4tomo (17 Sep 2021)

Hardly trashed. The main thrust of replies is its not a bicycle or tricycle, its an electric motor scooter / trike, which it clearly is, and its drive train etc is motor bike derived. I'd put the disability scooter comments in the "light ribbing" category. Anyway from the plate in the pic, looks like the OP is in California or US somewhere, so probably in bed.


----------



## gbb (17 Sep 2021)

Engineering V Blocks and a dial guage 
Been there, done that...but with a larger pump shaft. This looks a bit fragile for that 
(light hearted post)


----------



## jowwy (17 Sep 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Hardly trashed. The main thrust of replies is its not a bicycle or tricycle, its an electric motor scooter / trike, which it clearly is, and its drive train etc is motor bike derived. I'd put the disability scooter comments in the "light ribbing" category. Anyway from the plate in the pic, looks like the OP is in California or US somewhere, so probably in bed.


im pretty sure the OP already called it an Etrike....which is what the advert says that someone posted later on in the thread....


----------

